# [SOLVED] Problem z udev

## Savage.Mephisto

Witam. 

Ostatnio po dokonaniu update'u systemu, w tym na pakiety openrc-0.4.0 oraz udev-135, Gentoo przywitało mnie następującym monitem:

```

* Mounting /proc...

* Mounting /sys...

*   udev uses addon code which is deprecated

*   and may not be available in the futur.

* Mounting /dev...

/lib64/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh: line 26: _start: command not found

* Error: udev failed to start

... 
```

Oczywiście wszelkie urządzenia nie są uruchamiane ze startem systemu. Nie mam pomysłu co zrobić. Dodam, że wykonanie downgrade'u spod chroota do udev-130 nic nie pomogło. Zdaje mi się, że problem tkwi w plikach konfiguracyjnych. Tylko pytanie brzmi: w których? Bardzo proszę Was o pomoc.

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2200+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 08 Dec 2008 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -m3dnow"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl   ftp://mirror.icis.pcz/pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdrw fortran gd gif gpm iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpg midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png pppd python readline reflection session spl srvdir sse ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xorg xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

----------

## gall

To kwalifikuje się do bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Dla potomnych:

okazało się, że sprawcą całego zamieszania był pakiet udev-135. Rozwiązaniem na dzień dzisiejszy jest zrobienie downgrade'u do wersji udev-125-r2 - przynajmniej w moim przypadku. W tej chwili nie mam już problemów z udev podczas startu systemu. Mam nadzieję, że chłopaki poprawią bugi w wersji 135.

Jednym słowem SOLVED.

----------

## matiit

A zgłosiłeś bug oczywiście?

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Spokojnie. Bug zgłoszony.

----------

